# Lintaman shoes - terrible customer service (as in non-existent)



## santacruzflyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Ordered a pair of Lintaman ADJUST ( V2.1 )with Speedplay carbon sole for $279. Told 4 weeks wait. No problem. Five weeks send an email about order. NO reply. Third email in 10 days receive reply, a simple shoes will be ready in ten days. Two weeks later email about order. No reply. Three emails in a week, no reply. Open Paypal dispute. No answer from Lintaman. Prior to payment, emails answered promptly. One email was answered in an hour. Exchanged four emails prior to purchase with response time ranging from 1 hour to 3 days.

Update: from Paypal - "Because we were unable to obtain additional information from Lintathletic Limited regarding your claim, this case has been resolved in your favor and you have received a refund of $279.00 USD. If you paid with a credit card, the money is refunded to your credit card. Please note that it can take up to 30 days for the refund to appear on your card statement."

Lintaman quit answering emails once they received my money and did not even bother responding to the PayPal dispute.

So Lintaman tied up $279 of mine for over 3 months now, still do not have money returned. Passed on a couple auctions because of this order. So I am back where I started with four months wasted because of Lintaman


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I got a pair from Lintaman that was defected. They never responded to me until I blasted him on his Facebook page. Then he responded quickly


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like chinese crapola...


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the Facebook tip. Sent a little love their way


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Never heard of them so googled it.

Probably just as well the transaction fell through.
They look over designed at best. Gimmicky.

And the Boa knock off dials are a big red flag. They may be great. But you'd probably be screwed if you ever broke one (unlike with Boa who has fantastic customer service and warranty). I'm guessing about that though.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 24, 2011)

So after over 10 weeks of not answering emails, not answering PayPal dispute, I post on their FaceBook page and get a response the next day: 

"Hi Bruce Malone, We definitely failed you on this order, and I am really sorry about the delay and holding up your cash. Not to make excuses but we are small and really overwhelmed with orders/production which leads to gaps in our customer service. Is there any other way I can make it up to you?"

Really? Do they think I am going to send them money, give them a second chance to screw me over again? On their FaceBook page, anybody that has a problem gets the same "we are small and overwhelmed with orders' excuse. but yet not to busy to answer BEFORE they take your money.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Lintaman also removed my posts from their FaceBook page. Truth hurts


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for doing this thread. When people are searching about products this stuff comes up and can at least cause one pause and to search further before sending money. Also can force a company to get their sh!t together.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

T K said:


> Thanks for doing this thread. When people are searching about products this stuff comes up and can at least cause one pause and to search further before sending money. Also can force a company to get their sh!t together.


Agree. It’s the heart of what this forum is about. Cheers! Thanks!


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 24, 2011)

These guys have no shame:

Hello Bruce,

We would just like to let you know that your previous order of the Adjust V2.1, size 43, carbon Speedplay has just been completed. We sincerely apologize for the long production time. If you are still interested in the shoes, please place your order again and we will be able to ship them out immediately!

Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns as well.


Thank you and best regards,
Saras
Lintaman Cycling Shoes


Replied with a simple - GFY


----------

